# Bluetooth désactivé!



## logan1138 (22 Septembre 2003)

Salut collèges!
j'ai commandé le clavier et la souris Bluetooth et du coup je viens de me rendre compte que sur mon Alu12" la fonction Bluetooth est désactivée...
seul remède que j'ai trouvé à ce jour, démarrer la bécane sur sa batterie et en débranchant tous les accessoires (usb, ethernet, fw, écrant...).

ya-t-il une autre méthode plus 'soft' ou faut-il attendre X.10.trucmuche?

d'avance merci pour vos lum...euh ondes!


----------



## r e m y (22 Septembre 2003)

Je n'ai pas de réponse pour ton pb d'activation de bluetooth..

Par contre, je serais intéressé, lorsque tu auras reçu ton clavier, pour que tu nous dises si ce clavier est reconnu très tôt lors du boot, ou si il faut attendre la fin du chargement d'OS X pour qu'il soit reconnu (par exemple, si tu allumes le powerbook en maintenant Pomme S enfoncé sur le clavier Bluetooth, est-ce que le Mac démarre en Single User?)

Ce genre de question n'a pas grand intérête pour toi qui as un powerbook (dont le clavier est accessible), mais moi je voudrais savoir si je peux me passer de mon clavier à fil sur mon iMac, ou si je dois le conserver dans un coin.... pour pouvoir booter sur un CDRom par exemple!)


----------



## Yip (22 Septembre 2003)

Comment ça Bluetooth est désactivé ? dans les préfs systèmes il n'est pas activable ? et reste-t-il activé si tu redémarre "tout branché" ?


----------



## logan1138 (22 Septembre 2003)

Bonne remarque, en fait je n'utilise pas le bon terme: en cliquant sur l'icone bluetooth (grisé), celui-ci me dit que Bluetooth est indisponible...
J'en ai touché un mot pendant l'AppleExpo à une personne de leur staff qui ma répondu avoir le même soucis mais aucune solution!!!


----------



## logan1138 (22 Septembre 2003)

...et il reste activé en redémarrant avec les accessoires branchés...


----------



## Yip (22 Septembre 2003)

logan1138 a dit:
			
		

> ...et il reste activé en redémarrant avec les accessoires branchés...



Bon ben c'est déjà ça.

S'il est indisponible je vois pas trop quoi faire, mis à part jeter les préfs des Préférences Système et redémarrer.


----------



## logan1138 (23 Septembre 2003)

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre!
deux explications possibles:
1- j'ai viré l'option 'modem bluetooth usb' dans les préférences systèmes car ce dernier était par défaut sélectionné malgré ma connexion ethernet,
2- je viens de passer en 10.2.8...

@+


----------



## krigepouh (18 Octobre 2003)

J'ai eu le même problème, pour le résoudre, il faut utiliser le bon vieux reset de PRAM. Attendez 5 "Dong" et çà repart !!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2003)

J'ai le même problème depuis le passage à 10.2.8. Lors d'une longue mise en veille, Bluetooth est désactivé et je suis obligé d'enlever et de remettre le dongle Bluetooth pour le réactiver.


----------



## krigepouh (18 Octobre 2003)

Bizarre ces histoires de DentBleue... As-tu fait la mise-à-jour de BT (si ton dongle le permet) pour voir ?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Octobre 2003)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre ces histoires de DentBleue... As-tu fait la mise-à-jour de BT (si ton dongle le permet) pour voir ?



Oui, oui tout est à jour chez moi.

Par contre l'autre jour j'ai voulu faire la mise à jour firmware du Bluetooth, j'ai eu un message qui me disait que je n'en avait pas besoin.


----------

